# BMW Supplying Italian Bimota Motorcycles with S 1000 RR Engines



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW Motorrad will be supplying the Italian motorcycle manufacturer Bimota with the engine of the BMW S 1000 RR. For its new 4-cylinder model, Bimota has opted for what is currently the best 4-cylinder in-line engine in the supersports motorcycle segment. An initial concept of this new motorcycle will be on show at the EICMA in Milan.

By selecting the in-line 4-cylinder power unit of the BMW S 1000 RR, Bimota has gone for the technologically most innovative straight-four engine currently available. Its low weight of just 59.8 kilograms, an output of 142 kW (193 bhp) at 13,000 rpm and an extremely speed-resistant valve gear with two overhead camshafts and weight-optimised cam followers make it the perfect power source for the new Bimota project.

Bimota boasts a long tradition of 4-cylinder supersports motorcycles. The very first Bimota models back in the 1970s were powered by in-line 4-cylinder engines. For around four decades, the name Bimota has stood for technologically innovative and painstakingly crafted supersports bikes made for motorcycle enthusiasts - in spite of an eventful history.

BMW Motorrad and Bimota engaged in a collaborative partnership once before. In 1995 the Italian company presented the BB1 Supermono, a supersports single-cylinder model powered by the engine of the BMW F 650. The BB1 Supermono with BMW engine had an output of 35 kW (48 bhp), weighed just 167 kilograms and achieved a top speed of 196 km/h. 376 of this light supersports bike were built between 1995 and 1996.


----------

